# 99-06 GM Front Mount Hitch



## dbrobinson (May 28, 2015)

Draw-tite front hitch for 1999-2006 GM truck. Silverado/Sierra 1500. Part # 65043


$50.00 local pick up
Charlotte NC


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

By any chance do you know if that would fit a 2004 suburban?


----------



## redhorse9902 (Jan 5, 2008)

How about a 2011 Silverado?


----------



## dbrobinson (May 28, 2015)

it will only fit a 99-06 Chevy/GMC 1500. The frames on the suburban and the 2011 are different.


----------



## The Joker (Mar 24, 2015)

Is the hitch still available?


----------



## dbrobinson (May 28, 2015)

Yes it is.


----------



## The Joker (Mar 24, 2015)

PM sent


----------

